# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من قائل هذه الأبيات؟ أرجو المساعدة

## علاء شكر

أرى شعبـا تحيّـر ناشئوه   **   فما يجدون من عمل قواما
فلا أسس التجارة فيه قرّت  **    ولا ركن الصناعة فيه قاما
مدارس لم تهيئهم لكسبٍ    **    ولم تبن الحياة ولا النظاما
 من القائل؟ وأرجو التوثيق إن أمكن

----------


## عبد الله الحيدري

أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي
الشوقيات الجزء الأول ،السياسة و التاريخ والاجتماع،أحمد شوقي ،مطبعة مصر ص278 ،دت

----------


## علاء شكر

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم، ورفع الله قدرك في الدارين

----------

